# Jerk of the Week?



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

No, not me.

This guy:










This is a big day in Port Dover- thousands of motorcycles flock to town, tens of thousands of spectators, and dozens of boats, for a day of fun, fellowship, music and beer.

There were boats rafted up along the pier, 








and this guy above, who decided to drop anchor inside the swim area off the beach.









Now, I know it is September and the beach is largely empty, not a whole lot of swimming but...

what do you think: Cool or uncool?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

If there are not a lot of swimmers? Cool.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Bull##it!!!!! If the beach is still open, and it is if it is marked, then nobody belongs there. Period! Local LEO's should be seeing how big a ticket it is.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

If there aren't going to be any swimmers I don't have a problem with it. I see one buoy in one picture that might be a warning marker, but I can't tell, and can't tell what area it marks. If he's outside of the designated swimming area then it's not a problem.
Maybe a problem if there's going to be a meeting of the local Polar Bears club lol?


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

not cool at all. Even if they never started their engines again, people could swim under that boat and still get hurt on the hull, rudders, or props just by not paying attention


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Uncool. Completely, totally, uncool.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

FSMike said:


> If there aren't going to be any swimmers I don't have a problem with it. I see one buoy in one picture that might be a warning marker, but I can't tell, and can't tell what area it marks. If he's outside of the designated swimming area then it's not a problem.
> Maybe a problem if there's going to be a meeting of the local Polar Bears club lol?


I'm with you. I see a "No Wake" buoy - but no clear markers that this is a swimming area only.

Unless the guy is local and knows exactly what's up...cool.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you know whether the swim area is marked on a chart or not? Maybe no swimmers, but there could be canoe & kayak folk who'd like to use the area. 

Problem is, if he gets away with it this time, what's to stop him from thinking he can do it at the height of the summer season? Start teaching him manners now, before he hurts someone.


----------



## krazzz (Jul 17, 2013)

No problem this time of the year. The water is icy cold in Canada. He is probably doing everyone a favor staying out of the harbor.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Not cool. It's a marked swim area. Don't be arrogant. Plus, there's no way of knowing that there *won't* be swimmers even if it is the end of the season.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Smack, those aren't "no wake" buoys -there is a string of markers marking the area, and it is marked on the charts. they are properly marked wihth cross-in-diamond and "swim area."









You thought it was a "no wake" buoy? since when do they have diamonds?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Are the fenders being put out in case a swimmer hits his boat?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> Smack, those aren't "no wake" buoys -there is a string of markers marking the area, and it is marked on the charts. they are properly marked wihth cross-in-diamond and "swim area."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blow-up. I now reverse my judgement. Not cool.

(PS - Since when can someone see a diamond when it's only 2 pixels big?)


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

I didn't think he was bothering anyone until I saw the big pic...either ignant or stoopid


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

Maybe he is going swimming


----------



## krazzz (Jul 17, 2013)

I take mine back as well. This picture shows it much better.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Jones, stop posting brag pics and trying to hide them in threads like this. Yeah, we all like your new toy. But you didn't have to pull a photo stunt like this. That really does cross the line.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I should have bought the Rockfortmantus anchor. If I had, I wouldn't have dragged into the swimming area.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Since when is illegal to anchor In a swimming area (sic)


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

It doesn't matter if we think it's cool or uncool, all that matters is HE thinks it's cool and screw everybody else.

I'd swim under it and put a pine plug in the raw water intake..............show him how cool he is


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the little neon "Bar" sign in the back window. Very nautical.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Come on now its obvious he has the money to do what ever he wants.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Not enough facts to make a judgment. He may have been granted permission to anchor there. 

The 1st photo looks like he may be just outside the swim area. Distances and angles get distorted. The only swimmers were the gulls, everyone else is in long pants and sweaters. Cloudy Sept day on Lake Erie.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I dont see a swimming area? as long as your out side the swimming area your good! He cant go on beach anyways! I am sure if he wasn't allowed there, someone would have called the Cost Guard ? NO"?


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Note the method of propulsion and the ticket price. In my experience, the likelihood of self-importance and jerkdom increases dramatically as the size and wallet do.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

The orange diamond with the cross indicates an area where boats are prohibited.

Not cool if he is inside the prohibited area.


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

If he is such a jerk (which he appears to be) WHY block out the name of his boat?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

While the name is blocked, his home port appears to be Port Dover. So it looks like he's in his home port. Maybe he moved out of his slip to allow transients to move in for the event. Who knows? I'm not prepared to call the guy a jerk based on his method of propulsion, or the size of his vessel.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

For the record the current Lake Erie water temp is 70 degrees. A little cold but not icy cold as some have described. Air temps have hit a cold snap but are expected to be back into the 70s. Remember Port Dover is in "southern Ontario".


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm cool with it. The guy is a local. Obviously he has slip nearby, so something motivated him to go through the trouble of moving his boat. Maybe, to give room, or avoid all the transient traffic. Or maybe he has big party planned. ????????? Either way, i view his being there the same way i do a tractor trailer parking at a closed business. IOW, he's not hurting anything.

Relax be happy!!!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

C'mon guys give the driver a break. He is on a MOBO. He knows no better.

I thought you were going to show the after effects of him waking both the anchorage and alongside dockage or something else terrible.

Anyway as others have said, there is nobody in the water. No big deal !


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

There are too many interesting clue in the photos to slag the guy so vehemently.

Why is the man standing at the stern holding a rope that goes straight down into the water?

Why is there a boat hook next to him?

Why are there two fenders on the quarter?

Why would anyone anchor there so close to being aground?

In the wider shot theres 2 red flags high. Are they national flags or dive flags?

What he is NOT doing is: having a party; getting drunk with his freinds in his Bar; swimming....

I think he is there for a reason and the location is either not under his control, or necessary and justifiable.


So instead of Cool Vs Uncool lets turn a brain on and work out what his probelm is!





Mark


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

When I noticed the line hanging straight down and he was holding it, I suspected something went bad and there was a diver in the water, which I still believe is the case. The adjacent beach is almost, if not completely, devoid of people. And, no one really has any way of knowing when or why this vessel is at this location. Hell, it could have been a warmer day in early spring or early fall. Don't be so judgmental, people.

And, if you look closely at the blow-up photo, you'll notice that the swim area is in front of his boat and there's a long string of roped buoys preventing any vessels from entering that location.

Gary


----------



## aelkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Jonesy - you know who that is, right?
I was firmly in the 'not cool' camp, despite some of the other poster's opinions.
If a person believes themselves to be above the rules just one time, they don't have the character to be trustworthy the rest of the time.

Having said that, this guy owns the second-largest boatyard/marine shop in the area, so he surely knows the rules.
Knowing what I know, I also suspect he is prepping the boat for a long haul down to Florida. perhaps someone is diving on the bottom.

Basically, it comes down to - if he's in there to cheat the system and watch the party from the restricted section - not cool.
If, however, this is a local dude who knows that the best place to scrub a bottom is in the swimming area, and knows that no one is in there on this particular day, and just snuck in to do the job and get out...I think I'm OK.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, Andy, I KNOW who it is, which is why I blurred the boat's name, and why I have refrained from comment, because he is somebody I largely respect. It surprises me, actually, knowing that it is who it is. 

As to your point about knowing the best place to scrub a bottom, that whole beach isn't bad as far as weeds and visibility, and a hundred yards further west would be outside the swim area and we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I think he has a rope in the prop and has set the fenders for a tow boat to push, or dive boat to come alongside.

I dont think theres a diver in the water as the swim ladder is not down. The boat hook is a lame try at getting the rope out of the prop.

The reason why he is there is he lost control of the boat when one engine stopped and he's either bow in the sand or damn close to it.

Or maybe he's checking the real depth of the reading from the depth sounder and adjusting it to something he knows. So the rope may have a weight.

But I think its the first.


But if you know the guy ring him and ask. I bet the explanation is more along my lines than a respected boater goes brain-wol on weekends!





Mark


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> Yeah, Andy, I KNOW who it is, which is why I blurred the boat's name, and why I have refrained from comment, because he is somebody I largely respect. It surprises me, actually, knowing that it is who it is.


Wait - you _know_ this guy and "largely respect" him - and are willing to start a thread called "Jerk of the Week" featuring him and his boat? How exactly is this "refrain[ing] from comment"?

Uncool.

I'd say you need to reword this first line of your OP dude...



bljones said:


> No, not me.
> 
> This guy:


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I largely respect you, Smack- that doesn't mean I don't think you don't step in it from time to time. That is why I brought this up. That is why the title has a question mark, not an exclamation point- Because I don't think my opinion is the be all and the end all, because I might be, maybe, once in a while, occasionally... not infallible, I wanted to get feedback from my peers. I admit, the optics aren't favourable, but the weather conditions and the lack of activity on the beach ARE favourable. Still, just like stop signs are still stop signs even if there is nobody around, no -go markers are no-go markers...
even if one confuses them with "no wake" markers. 
I wanted to find out what others thought.
If that makes me uncool in Smackyland, I'm okay with that.

If you think I'm a jerk, I'm okay with that too.
I'm not looking to win a popularity contest, I'm looking for opinions, and I got yours. Thanks.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

All I can think of when reading this is George Zimmerman.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

He has a boat?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

aelkin said:


> ...If a person believes themselves to be above the rules just one time, they don't have the character to be trustworthy the rest of the time.
> 
> Having said that...


I respectfully disagree with that statement.

1) By way of example, there's a resort town I frequent that has bumper to bumper traffic until Labor Day. After that, you could almost take a nap in the center of the road. The locals even call the day after Labor Day "Tumbleweed Tuesday".

Things like the one-way sign going into the supermarket parking lot can be completely and safely ignored once the crowd is gone. It was put there recently for crowd control, not because of reduced visibility or any other reason. Anyone who ignored that one-way sign, when they are likely the only car in town during the preceding half hour and the following half hour, is not of an "untrustworthy character" simple because they didn't follow the rules "just one time" for that one-way sign.

For whatever reason, this guy is anchored someplace inappropriate if it were during the actual swimming season, but it isn't. -- They don't put "swim area" signs up for a small number of swimmers. Laws are typically enacted to protect the mainstream, not the fringe. And there being no swimmers on a nice day, it's proof that it's not the swimming season, at least not the season that motivated the law & the expense of the buoys.

His being a local, he understood that. He knew there would be no one there to get hurt by a moving boat. (And anyone who swims into a huge boat simply because they think thr buoy gives them the certainty to not even notice a big huge boat, is already dead 10 times over from running across the road at crosswalks.)

2) More as an aside, "If you love laws and sausages, don't learn how they are made." Putting this into perspective, some lawmaker probably got dinner and an all night drinking fest for designating that area (that, and some more R-rated activities). Not to say to ignore the rules, but to remember that rules aren't made to be blindly followed, but exist within a context. For example, let's say you are driving your pregnant wife to the hospital after her water broke, in light traffic. If you aren't treating traffic lights like stop signs then shame on you. At that point, you are driving an ambulance, even without the fancy lights.

I have a hard time calling someone a jerk based solely on the image presented.

By the way, that goes double for judging based on boat size. Some men save for years to get a boat that will fit their large-ish family. That's not the sign of a jerk. That's the sign of a good Dad.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## aelkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Bene;

I can see your point.
You make a good argument with the pregnant wife scenario.
By the time I had finished my earlier post, I think I was in the same grey scale area as you - essentially, it comes down to motive. 

If you're breaking a rule that logically is not in effect at that moment for a GOOD reason (pregnant wife, fouled prop, etc...) that's one thing. (you'd still better be prepared to accept the consequences of that decision if the authorities don't view your reason as GOOD)

If, however, you're breaking the rules for nefarious reasons, (like going the wrong way in a supermarket entrance just to beat an old lady to a parking spot) then you're not cool, regardless of the time of year.

Cheers!
Andy


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

I've noticed in my time on the planet that most things in the overall scheme of things are relatively insignificant & pass . And yet , just like chickens pecking at corn people peck away like old hens at things that have no impact on their lives & yet react with a level of outrage I associate with waking up in puddle of your own blood . Not a swimmer in sight , man wearing jacket causes me to think perhaps swimming season might be over.....but in any case....ALERT THE MEDIA....WTF.....SOMEBODY DO SOMETHING


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I just can't see a nefarious reason and great egomaniac thumbing the nose at the world has to do with a rope over the stern.

I think this guy is there for a very good reason and we may be doing the same thing ourselves under the same circumstances.

We may even learn a bit from this guy doing whatever it is he is doing instead of being so judgementally biased against him.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The differences in point of view over right and wrong is the typical split between conventional morality, where a person's view of right and wrong is based upon easy to follow simplistic rules and higher levels of ethical thinking where analytical choices are made independently of "the rules." From the picture it is impossible to infer anything.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Thanks for the blow-up. I now reverse my judgement. Not cool.
> 
> (PS - Since when can someone see a diamond when it's only 2 pixels big?)


Especially since your glasses are all cracked!

I think that is what the guy who set his chart plotter from the nav-station down below and ran into the buoy. How am I supposed to see that small 2 pixel marker on the screen?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Miata - I'm not sure I get your point, but whatever.

If he's got some kind of problem, which it appears he might, I don't have an issue with him being there at all. If he's ignoring the marker to intentionally park where he wants, I have an issue with it.

Our very first time out in our C27 after taking a couple of lessons, we were trying to sail with the jib only.."to be safe". All was fine as we rounded "Windy Point" just outside the swim area. Then we tried to tack. No luck. As we desperately tried to "get the boat to turn" - we drifted right into the swim area, past dog paddlers looking at us very strangely. It was wonderfully humiliating. We finally gave up and started the "motor of shame" back away from the beach.

Had you snapped a pic at that exact moment - I might have been jerk of the week for "intentionally sailing through a swim area"...when in actuality, we couldn't sail at all. We were just boneheaded drifters.

In the end, no harm, no foul, no photo.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

"The Boneheaded Drifters" I have their newest album.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Folks,

This is not a vessel in an emergency situation, as would be the case in the pregnant wife scenario. This appears to be a dude who dropped anchor in a swim area during bike week. I equate this to parking in a handicapped spot. Despite the fact that he lit the BAR light, I'm not sympathetic to his situation. 

I am not, however, ready to convict him, as the evidence presented here is entirely one sided. There may be extenuating circumstances that I cannot ascertain from the pictures. 

BL - since you know the dude, you may wish to present his case, or point him to this forum to do the same. 

Until then, and because this does incident not affect me at all, I will remain undecided.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow--this sure is a lot of hyperventilation over what is obviously pretty much a non-issue. The yacht is not inconveniencing or threatening anyone and particularly any swimmers and may be there simply to get better protection from the wind. I don't see what harm is being done regardless of the size of the yacht. Would folks get as upset if it were a Lido 14? A Catalina 22?

I am reminded of a day many years ago when I took my daughter out to a closed shopping center so she could practice her new driving skills in the completely empty 10 acre parking lot without having to deal with any traffic or pedestrians. Way over at the edge of the lot, near the closed stores, was a row of disabled parking spaces, one of which was occupied by a fellow changing a tire. Shortly after we arrived another car pulled in and the driver got out and began waving his arms and all but jumping up and down in what appeared to be a heated discussion with the fellow changing the tire. At my instruction, my daughter drove over, quite carefully, and it turned out that the new arrival was berating the fellow with the flat for using a disabled space without having a disabled tag, despite the fact that the center was closed and there were thousands of empty parking spaces and dozens of adjoining empty disabled spaces in case some poor disabled person wanted to park to get an early start for the center's opening the next morning. My daughter observed that it was clearly a "You've got to be kidding" moment, as is this....


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

I was thinking about this thread and how it relates to everyday life. In everyday life aren't the jerks the nit pickers? The neighbor who calls the zoning board because you have a basketball hoop in your driveway and zoning laws say that's a no-no? We all know, the jerks are the people who make it their business to get into your business and tell you how to live.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

TJC45 said:


> I was thinking about this thread and how it relates to everyday life. In everyday life aren't the jerks the nit pickers? The neighbor who calls the zoning board because you have a basketball hoop in your driveway and zoning laws say that's a no-no? We all know, the jerks are the people who make it their business to get into your business and tell you how to live.


They would certainly qualify. However, are you saying that the guy that cuts you off in the parking lot; the person who throws garbage out of their car onto your lawn; or the person that hits you boat in its slip and just motors away without acknowling the damage, are NOT jerks? Are you saying that if I, as a concerned citizen and one who makes decisions based on the facts and laws, is wrong because I want those facts and laws enforced?

Let's say that you live in a nice gated community and the association has by-laws. As part of the purchase of the home you get a copy of those by-laws and you have to agree to live by them. You cannot make the purchase unless you agree...by the by-laws. Nobody FORCED you to buy the home and live within the rules. So, a month later, you decide to buy a junker and put it on blocks at the curb. Against the by-laws, but would I as your neighbor be a jerk if I reminded you of the rules? If you told me to buzz off I guess I would be a bigger jerk if I took the problem to the rest of the association. Actually, the jerk is the person that signed on the agreement and then decided that it did not pertain to them and their junk!

I have not read this entire thread, so may not have context, but your criteria for a jerk seem a little one sided.


----------



## kentobin (Mar 31, 2007)

There are to many people everywhere so he should follow the posted rules. That being said why is there never a cop when you need one and there might be a valid reason he's anchored there though I tend to think he's probably a jerk.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

tomandchris said:


> They would certainly qualify. However, are you saying that the guy that cuts you off in the parking lot; the person who throws garbage out of their car onto your lawn; or the person that hits you boat in its slip and just motors away without acknowling the damage, are NOT jerks? Are you saying that if I, as a concerned citizen and one who makes decisions based on the facts and laws, is wrong because I want those facts and laws enforced?
> 
> Let's say that you live in a nice gated community and the association has by-laws. As part of the purchase of the home you get a copy of those by-laws and you have to agree to live by them. You cannot make the purchase unless you agree...by the by-laws. Nobody FORCED you to buy the home and live within the rules. So, a month later, you decide to buy a junker and put it on blocks at the curb. Against the by-laws, but would I as your neighbor be a jerk if I reminded you of the rules? If you told me to buzz off I guess I would be a bigger jerk if I took the problem to the rest of the association. Actually, the jerk is the person that signed on the agreement and then decided that it did not pertain to them and their junk!
> 
> I have not read this entire thread, so may not have context, but your criteria for a jerk seem a little one sided.


We are all dealing in extremes. You use a junk car on blocks and the post you quoted was talking about a basketball hoop. 
My $.02 - 
You call on a hoop, planter, mailbox, etc.... and you are the jerk
Your neighbor does something that obviously has a negative affect on your property (junk car, beat up fence, etc...) and he is the jerk

Simple right

Now to just figure out where the line is...oh I miss the days before baby boomers got control of things. The greatest generation knew what was important:laugher


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Many of the jerks and nitpickers eventually become politicians. They are the kids who got picked on in school and now dedicate themselves to making everyone else miserable.


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

bobperry said:


> "The Boneheaded Drifters" I have their newest album.


didn't they record "(Sailboat) Under the Boardwalk" ????


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

blutoyz said:


> We are all dealing in extremes. You use a junk car on blocks and the post you quoted was talking about a basketball hoop.
> My $.02 -
> You call on a hoop, planter, mailbox, etc.... and you are the jerk
> Your neighbor does something that obviously has a negative affect on your property (junk car, beat up fence, etc...) and he is the jerk
> ...


My point was to T45, not to the OP and the guy parked in the swim area.

Interesting observations. And I would agree with the small sh#$ not really being an issue until the crappy flower box becomes a crappy mailbox, which can lead to the car on blocks. The bylaws are not written for the people that obey them, they are written to protect those people from those that don't give a crap.
Also an interesting put down of the baby boomers. Not sure they should be grouped into one any more than GenX, or the greatest generation. To make that point, the gentleman who tried to handle his neighbor nicely in my community, and had to result to getting the association involved, WAS a very nice man of the GREATEST GENERATION.

If you think that a generation is a big part of the problem then sail off and come back after they are gone. However, be prepared for what greets you when you step back on land.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

You all have to judge the facts with situation that occured to us...

Two sailboats in the 35 ft+ range(boat names and hailing ports deleted) came into the middle of our marina's mooring field first one anchors second one rafts with the first. Because of their anchoring position at least three moorings could not be used by other renters or transits.

It doesnt stop here..one proceeds to light off his generator from his stern with its fumes as well as noise downwind towards us approx 100 feet away.

These are the facts and we are sticking to 'em..


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Not to “poke the bear”, but what if the pictures are taken to give the offending boat the appearance of anchoring inside the swim area? Could it be possible that buoy marks the outside corner of the swim area and the power boat is anchored to the left of that? The other photo that shows the swim beach conveniently doesn’t show the buoy. Just saying. I have no dog in this fight nor do I know any jerky Canadian power boaters.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> ---
> This appears to be a dude who dropped anchor in a swim area during bike week.--- Despite the fact that he lit the BAR light, ---


I think I've got it.
They spent too much time at the boat bar, and when they had to anchor they dropped the Harley instead of the Mantus/Rocna/Danforth/wtf instead.
It's just another anchor test with an alcohol handicap factor.
Just like a lot of saturday afternoons.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I have my own version of 'jerk de jour' It's an alien vessel in a foreign country without a courtesy flag unable to read the signs on the recycle bins.If they spend any money in port they want change in their own currency. Alas, all too common!


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

tomandchris said:


> If you think that a generation is a big part of the problem then sail off and come back after they are gone. However, be prepared for what greets you when you step back on land.


scary thought...I would rather stay and try to fix what they are doing


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

tomandchris said:


> They would certainly qualify. However, are you saying that the guy that cuts you off in the parking lot; the person who throws garbage out of their car onto your lawn; or the person that hits you boat in its slip and just motors away without acknowling the damage, are NOT jerks? Are you saying that if I, as a concerned citizen and one who makes decisions based on the facts and laws, is wrong because I want those facts and laws enforced?
> 
> Let's say that you live in a nice gated community and the association has by-laws. As part of the purchase of the home you get a copy of those by-laws and you have to agree to live by them. You cannot make the purchase unless you agree...by the by-laws. Nobody FORCED you to buy the home and live within the rules. So, a month later, you decide to buy a junker and put it on blocks at the curb. Against the by-laws, but would I as your neighbor be a jerk if I reminded you of the rules? If you told me to buzz off I guess I would be a bigger jerk if I took the problem to the rest of the association. Actually, the jerk is the person that signed on the agreement and then decided that it did not pertain to them and their junk!
> 
> I have not read this entire thread, so may not have context, but your criteria for a jerk seem a little one sided.


Wow, got yourself off on a little rant there? I don't know where you got any of the first paragraph from anything i posted. As for the second paragraph the jerk would be the person who dropped a dime because the junker sat in your driveway for a day before you had a chance to get it into the garage or otherwise out of sight.

Reread my post, take special note of my use of the term nit pick. Understand that doesn't mean anything you listed.

Lastly, interesting that you mention people causing minor damage to boats vehicles etc and leaving without owning up. I'm one of those who leaves a note. Luckily, this isn't a common occurance in my household but a few times over the years i've had to leave notes on cars i've backed into or scatched with my door. Everytime this has happened i've gotten a bill that far exceeded the cost to repair the damage. For example for the half inch of paint i scraped off the bumper of a twelve year old Acura the owner handed me a $300 bill. This after we agreed he would go to a certain body shop for the repair. That body shop was the local Acura dealer who said they'd do it for $50. But the car's owner had a friend in the biz and decided to use him instead. $300, for a $50 dollar repair, Hmm? I could buy an entire front clip for that car for $300. I guess they thought I really was that stupid! There is a reason people drive away.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

TJC45 said:


> .....a few times over the years i've had to leave notes on cars i've backed into or scatched with my door. Everytime this has happened i've gotten a bill that far exceeded the cost to repair the damage....There is a reason people drive away.


There is also a reason why people learn from their mistakes and became adept at parking and docking, so they don't have to face the dilemma of leaving a note or driving away.


----------



## ThickAndWide (Aug 8, 2013)

cruisingdream said:


> If he is such a jerk (which he appears to be) WHY block out the name of his boat?


This.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

TJC45 said:


> Wow, got yourself off on a little rant there? I don't know where you got any of the first paragraph from anything i posted. As for the second paragraph the jerk would be the person who dropped a dime because the junker sat in your driveway for a day before you had a chance to get it into the garage or otherwise out of sight.
> 
> Reread my post, take special note of my use of the term nit pick. Understand that doesn't mean anything you listed.
> 
> Lastly, interesting that you mention people causing minor damage to boats vehicles etc and leaving without owning up. I'm one of those who leaves a note. Luckily, this isn't a common occurance in my household but a few times over the years i've had to leave notes on cars i've backed into or scatched with my door. Everytime this has happened i've gotten a bill that far exceeded the cost to repair the damage. For example for the half inch of paint i scraped off the bumper of a twelve year old Acura the owner handed me a $300 bill. This after we agreed he would go to a certain body shop for the repair. That body shop was the local Acura dealer who said they'd do it for $50. But the car's owner had a friend in the biz and decided to use him instead. $300, for a $50 dollar repair, Hmm? I could buy an entire front clip for that car for $300. I guess they thought I really was that stupid! There is a reason people drive away.


Rant, no way. When I rant I definetely know I am ranting!

Good for you on the notes on cars. Not enough people follow through like that. I have also had to leave a few notes on cars in the past. Some cost me, some did not. Some reasonable....some not. I have also been hit and not found a note. I will still leave the notes if I make a mistake. Good insurance and good karma!


----------



## Joellen (Feb 14, 2013)

If its marked a swim area no boats should be in the area.......


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Joellen said:


> If its marked a swim area no boats should be in the area.......


Anyone ever see "Night of the Comet"?

Four people were left alive in the world because they were in a metal room when a ton of radiation hit the earth. One of the four refused to cross the empty street until the crosswalk sign said WALK. The thread reminds me of that.

I have no idea why he's anchored there, off-season. The earlier posts cover a lot of ground on a good discussion.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Cricket (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice fake Nordhavn though...


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Interesting looking boat, but maybe the name blurring should have been a bit more thorough...










Alexis being launched | Port Dover,Ontario


----------

